# Air Compressor



## Frighteners Entertainment

This compressor is on sale at Menards for $49 this week.
Not for sure of the stats on this model, but think it's worth looking into.


----------



## Lotus

ooooooo looks like a 3 - 5 gallon tank


----------



## randyaz

hmmm.....bout like a popcorn fart...

http://www.cpocampbellhausfeld.com/air_compressors/home_and_car_care_air_compressors/fp2028.html


----------



## Dark Lord

Looks like a 3/4 to 1 hp with a 1 gal tank. good for airbrush & fill tires,unless you added a larger spare tank to it but the smaller motor will take longer to fill it.
Only 800 popcorn farts & ya can run 1 prop for the night.....LOL


----------



## SpectreTTM

Just be careful of these Little Blue compressor's. I had one yrs ago. If you use them too much at once they might seize up on you. Mine did. And I really wasn't doing too much with it.

On the plus side I plan to use the tank as a down stream storage tank.

I prefer the oil type compressors. For these smaller units.

I have the 2 Gal version of this and like it alot

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00915310000P?mv=rr

It used to go on sale for $99 but that was before this model.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00915312000P?mv=rr


----------



## dynoflyer

Pep Boys usually has one or more compressors on sale. Here's one for $50 after rebate. I got a 4 gallon compressor from them last year for $60, works great.

www.pepboys.com Search Item #1126C


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Yup. I had one a few years back (not this particular model, but same company) and it seized up on me. I didn't use it that often either.


----------



## The Mortician

Any opinions on Porter Cable?
- looking at a 6-gallon 150 PSI

To those with more experience, is this going to handle 3 to 5 simple pneumatics without much concern?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with out a doubt Mortician.


----------



## poison

Always look a head especially if you love holloween chances are your going to expand. So that being said you need to get a compressor that is at least 30 gal with a minimum of 120 PSI. You can always build from there if you need to.


----------



## DarkShadows

I have a 15 gallon plus three 5 gallon tanks on my set up. It's a brand new craftsman compressor, works awesome! It does get hot when we get busy as its almsot always on, but nothing a small desk fan wont fix.

But yeah, good advice on planning ahead! Porter cable is a very trusted brand.


----------



## randyaz

Its hard to generalize about "a few simple props". How often will they trigger? Whats the total air consumption? You dont rate duty cycle based on psi. You rate it on supply in CFM. Thats a very small supply at 3.7 cfm @ 40 psi. I'd think you would do good to run 1 prop off of it... but there again...it depends on the consumption

One of the vendors has a sizing calculator. I dont have the link but it maybe someone can chime in with it.


----------



## The Mortician

randyaz said:


> Its hard to generalize about "a few simple props". How often will they trigger? Whats the total air consumption? You dont rate duty cycle based on psi. You rate it on supply in CFM. Thats a very small supply at 3.7 cfm @ 40 psi. I'd think you would do good to run 1 prop off of it... but there again...it depends on the consumption


I thought about that immediately after posting the question

More than likely, I will only use the 6-gallon PC on a TCT and small cannon


----------



## ScareShack

randyaz said:


> Its hard to generalize about "a few simple props". How often will they trigger? Whats the total air consumption? You dont rate duty cycle based on psi. You rate it on supply in CFM. Thats a very small supply at 3.7 cfm @ 40 psi. I'd think you would do good to run 1 prop off of it... but there again...it depends on the consumption
> 
> One of the vendors has a sizing calculator. I dont have the link but it maybe someone can chime in with it.


is this the calculator link you spoke of
http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php


----------



## The Mortician

> More than likely, I will only use the 6-gallon PC on a TCT and small cannon


*NOT!*

The PC 6-gallon is no more; please forgive my optimistic stupidity

In my garage now sits a DeWALT D55168: 200 PSI 15-gallon 5.4 SCFM @ 90


----------



## turtle2778

Okay so if you invest in the larger compressor how do you use it for more than one prop? I need to justify the expense to HWMBO.


----------



## The Mortician

turtle2778 said:


> Okay so if you invest in the larger compressor how do you use it for more than one prop? I need to justify the expense to HWMBO.


 - by using a manifold to distribute the air line into multiple lines with regulators on each to control the pressure needed for each prop

The smaller volume compressors may not have enough reserve to keep multiple props functioning properly for any given period of time or will be recovering nonstop in an attempt to keep up with supply and demand

- and a smaller volume compressor constantly trying to recover will more than likely result in short lived pump and/or motor

The only thing standing between you and a larger compressor; is your smaller compressor 

HWMBO?


----------



## randyaz

You use a manifold like these...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96398

or multiple solenoids mounted on a manifold like these...

http://cgi.ebay.com/SMC-SQ1131NY-5-...ryZ67011QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## randyaz

he who works my butt off?


----------



## Severin

The Mortician said:


> HWMBO?


If I'm correct:

He Who Must Be Obeyed

Translation your Hubby, Wifey, Etc...in other words the boss


----------



## The Mortician

No; that would be HWWMBO

How about: Husband With Major Body Odor


----------



## turtle2778

quite right Severin quite right!! Okay thanks guys for all your help.


----------

